# Our flower power van 'Daytripper'



## worldpeace (Apr 26, 2011)

Hanomag Henschel F20 from 1973


----------



## wanderingwill (Apr 28, 2011)

van looks great good work.. did i see it on ukh..
will


----------



## dolmen (Apr 28, 2011)

nice paint job ... wishing you many happy miles

Cheers


----------



## madmurdy (Apr 28, 2011)

cool man wow nice camper very retro nice to see :have fun: regards murdy.


----------



## worldpeace (Apr 29, 2011)

thanks guys, I will update soon  on the painting process


----------



## David & Ann (Apr 29, 2011)

I was parked by this Camper in Gent, Belgium. Liked it, so took a photo of it.


----------



## worldpeace (Apr 29, 2011)

Cool those are some nice paintings!


----------



## AyGee (Apr 29, 2011)

*Paint job*

Love the van, reminds me of the "good" old days - but where's the surf board!:banana:


----------



## fat sam (Apr 30, 2011)

Cool van dude, here is ours.


----------



## David & Ann (Apr 30, 2011)

Really like it Fat sam (I hope I am not being rude) A lot of work and care put into it. Great job, well done.


----------



## worldpeace (May 1, 2011)

Woww, that's so cool!


----------



## fat sam (May 1, 2011)

Cheers guys, of coarse you are not being rude Ann & Dave.

                     Mark.


----------



## David & Ann (May 1, 2011)

fat sam said:


> Cheers guys, of coarse you are not being rude Ann & Dave.
> 
> Mark.


 
I prefere Mark to fat sam. Enjoy life and have a lot of fun.


----------



## fat sam (May 1, 2011)

David & Ann said:


> I prefere Mark to fat sam. Enjoy life and have a lot of fun.


 
Thanks you too. 
 Take care, Mark.


----------



## worldpeace (May 13, 2011)

*Paint update*


----------



## Tigatigatiger (May 13, 2011)

Both are great!

I may just have to pop outisde and skin up a spliff.


----------



## worldpeace (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## schizowife (Jul 24, 2011)

Cool vans everyone


----------

